# AI's Wonderful World of Macro



## Arkanjel Imaging

I can see Im going to be shooting *a lot *of macro as time goes on. Rather than clutter up the Gallery with a ton of threads I thought Id just start keeping them in one location. Hopefully there will be a notable progression of skill and technique. Suggestions, tips, C&C always welcome! New stuff to be added/updated continually so check back frequently.

Edit: if anyone has useful macro links please post them up so I can add them to this post for the communitys future reference.

Thanks for looking. :cheers:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A Blue-green Citrus Root Weevil (_Pachnaeus litus)_ on a yellow rose. Unfortunately a common grackle flew down and ate this guy as I was making adjustments. He gave his life for this pic! 

1/250 @ f16 -.3 EV ISO 200 Two SB-R200's for light






A female gardenSpider - (_Argiope aurantia_). She was a beauty! Legspan of about 6" and very docile. 

1/60 @ f9 ISO 640 +.3 EV SB-600 and SB-R200 for light





I guess these two Green-blue Long-legged flies (_Condylostylus) _didnt like my voyeurism. They only let me get the one shot off. Specular highlights are a little blown on the thorax areas but overall Im happy with it. About a 50% crop.

1/200 @ f13 ISO 200 Two SB-R200's for light






This Orchard spider (Leucauge venusta) was about thumbnail size. He was fairly cooperative and let me shoot about 10 pics while he ate. Very little crop.

1/160 @ f10 -.3 EV SB-600 and two SB-R200's for light 





Some type of leafhopper (species TBD) that was actually hanging inverted underneath a palmetto frond. This is probably a 100% crop. 

1/200 @ f11 ISO 400 Two SB-R200's for light






And what insect photography collection would be complete without a cliche dragonfly capture? This is a female Blue Dasher (_Pachydiplax longipennis). *Try and contain your giggles*_

1/200 @ f11 ISO 200 two SB-R200's for light







Thanks again to NateS for pointing me to: Welcome to BugGuide.Net! - BugGuide.Net to help with species ID. :thumbup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, THAT's how you know all the common and the Latin names of these creepy crawlies! But when you delve into macro photography of insects you should know what it is you're photographing, you are right. And NateS, as yet another specialist on macro, could help with BugGuide.Net ... good .

And brilliant photography.
Sad story about the first - such a pretty bug, with such beady eyes. EATEN! Tsk!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Corinna.  "I regret that he had but one life to give my collection."


----------



## Overread

Some really good work here and your twin light source is giving you some very nice light to work with! Be carefull of your shutter speed though - it seems that you are keeping up high at 1/200sec though a few are showing a bit slower (like the spider) even though you have the flashes for hte main lighting. 

If you want to pull more ambiant lighting into the shot its time to either raise your ISO when handholding and really nail the exposure (so that you have as little noise as possible) or shift to tripod and slightly slower shutter speeds (remember insects move too so be wary of shifts in light wind)

As for references I've lost most of mine for the moment (main computer is dead ) however do check out Juza forum there are some fantastic photographers there and the macro lot have had some really high quality dicussions on the macro side - especailly with regard to lighting setups:
http://www.juzaforum.com/forum-en/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4901
http://www.juzaforum.com/forum-en/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10800
And this concave diffuser setup is one I want to try out (still trying to find the right cap for it)
http://www.juzaforum.com/forum-en/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12633
I did a mock trial of it without the vellium paper and with a slightly less than ideal cone but it worked very well considering what I was using
IMG_2071 edited on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
not much different from my softbox setup and yet with fastly less bulk to the setup - for the twinflash you have its an ideal approach for lighting!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Yeah, Im definitely still in the "trial and error" stage.  Im working on a couple of diffuser designs as well.  I find it hard to believe that both Cannon and Nikon offer elaborate light setups and neither has a diffuser worth a crap.  Thats just dumb.  LOTS of designs being put together by the DIY community though.

Thanks for the links!

Edit:  your reference to needing an assistant is so true.  My hands have never been so busy as shooting macro.  I need an intern.  Preferably between the ages of 19-24 with mildly Asian features.


----------



## Overread

Yah its amazing what a difference having a lighting assistant makes - even if they do little more than hold the flash over the subject - its just such a difference (and far better than a tripod because it moves on verbal command!)

And yes Nikon and Canon appear to really not pay attention to flash - infact if you look at hte canon website they don't even have a webpage for their flashguns - just a link to their product catalgue which is very short on details. It really annoys me that they put out so little info themselves let alone the fact that they have no diffusers nor even suggestions for them (esp as the profit margins for diffusers is very high - a few pence of plastic and you can cream off a good £20-40 profit from each sale!)


----------



## NateS

Are you running the same power output on both 200's?  It sure appears that way in all but the spider picture.  While it is far from "flat" lighting per-se, there is very little depth due to the complete lack of shadows.  May seem weird but I think your lighting is too even.  People will often drop the power on one of the lights to give more depth to the lighting, so you might give this a try.

Overread has some good points about the SS and ISO regarding background.  I have recently been upping the iso to 400-800 or dropping the shutter to 1/100 to gain some background back.....just be careful because if you bring the lighting up too much, you will get too much ambient on the subject and he won't be completely frozen with the flash (since he'll only be _half_ lit by the flash).  

Worth noting, but as long as ambient is not contributing much to the subject, you can shoot basically ANY shutter speed without getting blur.  If you can shoot 1/5th of a second without having ambient on the spider and you are still lighting him completely by the flash then you will still have no motion blur on the subject.

What I have been doing lately is when I go outside, I find a subject and fire a couple of test shots without flash to try and find that line of getting "some" background without too much ambient on the subject (do this by adjusting 1/100-1/200 and ISO 200-800) and then I click on the flash and fire a couple tests with the flash.  Might give that a shot and see if it works for you.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks for the input Nate.  Im finding that different subjects are suited for different amounts of ambient light and (background light.)   Ive even been experimenting using the SB-600 to primarily light just the backgrounds.  Which of course requires a little forethought and planning.

Check this guys website.  He shoots butterflies in flight with a wicked laser triggering system.  His lighting techniques are pretty elaborate.  But the results are unbelievable!

Gallery: SimPho web - Les papillons en plein vol

English page:  SimPho web - high spped close-up of butterflies in flight


----------



## Overread

Have a look at some of the toys on this site here:
Cognisys - Home Page

they are already making and retailing laser setups as well as automated focusings rails as well as other toys - including an in development external shutter (For those really fast shutter speeds!)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Overread said:


> Have a look at some of the toys on this site here:
> Cognisys - Home Page
> 
> they are already making and retailing laser setups as well as automated focusings rails as well as other toys - including an in development external shutter (For those really fast shutter speeds!)


 

Gee, thanks.... there goes another $1,000.  :er:

Here is a full shot of the gardenSpider from above.  

1/25 @ f8 ISO 200 natural light.  I used my backpack for support and timer for shutter.


----------



## Robin Usagani

How big is that supposed to be?  ^^^^^^


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Schwettylens said:


> How big is that supposed to be? ^^^^^^


 
Im guessing her legspan was probably 6" As big as Ive ever seen anywhere. Here she is finishing off an unidentified victim.

1/200 @ f11 ISO 640 two SR-B200's for light (not sure why the color is off on this one..)





Hey, something thats *not* a bug....

1/200 @ f7.1 ISO 640 ambient light






Ive had this lump of dark greenish crystal for 30 years and I have no idea what it is.  It weights about 20 lbs. This was my first tester shot for the 105mm and R1 kit. I really love the bokeh in this one.

1/60 @ f5 ISO 800 two SR-B200's


----------



## sleist

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> And what insect photography collection would be complete without a cliche dragonfly capture? This is a female Blue Dasher (_Pachydiplax longipennis). *Try and contain your giggles*_
> 
> 1/200 @ f11 ISO 200 two SB-R200's for light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to NateS for pointing me to: Welcome to BugGuide.Net! - BugGuide.Net to help with species ID. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nice shot!

How much cropping was done to get an image like this?  Or, conversely, how close were you in order to NOT need to crop (much)?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

sleist said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> How much cropping was done to get an image like this? Or, conversely, how close were you in order to NOT need to crop (much)?


 
Thank you. 

Just cut it down from full-frame to 8x10 so VERY little. EXIF says subject was .45m away :thumbup:

Edit: Here is another long-legged. Much smaller than the other two in first post. Hes eating an even smaller white fly of some sort.

1/200 @ f5.6 ISO 400 two SR-B200's for light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Green Lynx Spider (Peucetia viridans). This guy made my day. He was really tollerant of my prodding to get him on the right side of the sun. And thats not vignette in the first pic. Sun was patchy so I got the effect naturally. :thumbup:

1/200 @ f10 -.3EV ISO400 two SR-B200's for fill





1/200 @ f9 -.3EV ISO 400 two SR-B200's for fill







Crazy robber fly staring me down.

1/200 @ f16 ISO 400 one SR-B200 for fill





One more green lynx.  This one was on a field flower.

1/200 @ f20 ISO 400  two SR-B200's for fill


----------



## Stormchase

great shots and great info!OP good shot on the dragon. that first green lynx spider is nice. Banana spiders are out in force here in florida.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stormchase said:


> great shots and great info!OP good shot on the dragon. that first green lynx spider is nice. Banana spiders are out in force here in florida.


 

Thank you.  No doubt on the spiders being out in force this summer.  Im in SW Florida as well.  Lots of critters to hunt!

Here is an immature yellow garden spider.  Same species as in 1st post but this one was about 3/4" total.

1/200 @ f11 ISO 400 two SR-B200s for fill


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I was really happy to catch this awesome little Tropical orb weaver (Eriophora transmarina) today!  What a cool little spider.  Less than 1/2".

1/200 @ f10 -2/3EV ISO 400 one SR-B200 for fill





Striped Blue (Leptotes marina).  These guys are tiny!  Also less than 1/2" but really fast.

1/200 @ f8 ISO 400 two SR-B200's for light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

A yet to be determined Leaf footed bug (Loptoglossus ...) This one looks like he may have avoided being eaten early in life. His carapice is kind of mangled on one side.

1/200 @ f13 ISO 400 two SB-r200's for light







Leaf Footed Bug (Leptoglossus phyllopus) 

1/200 @ f8 ISO 400 two SB-R200's for light


----------



## NateS

AI....looks like you are getting the hang of your new gear very quickly.  These last few are really great shots and I can see an improvement in your lighting with nearly every shot.  The lighting in the last 4 is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NateS said:


> AI....looks like you are getting the hang of your new gear very quickly. These last few are really great shots and I can see an improvement in your lighting with nearly every shot. The lighting in the last 4 is absolutely perfect.


 

Thanks, I appreciate it.  :thumbup:   Using strobes for macro is turning out to be a great learning tool for light use in general.  Everything applies to large scale subjects too.  But small changes have such a more profound effect at macro scale.


Here is an "in-flight" shot.

1/200 @ f8 ISO 400 one SB-R200 for fill


----------



## NateS

^^ Very nice shot...those are tough to get and he looks very sharp.


----------



## Markw

This thread is going to be fantastic. All of these shots are absolutely astounding.  Great, great photos, honestly.  Can I ask what lens you are using to shoot these?  Youre making me reallly want to dish out another $500 on macro flash. :er:.  Jealousy has officially settled in.  These are fantastic.

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Markw said:


> This thread is going to be fantastic. All of these shots are absolutely astounding. Great, great photos, honestly. Can I ask what lens you are using to shoot these? Youre making me reallly want to dish out another $500 on macro flash. :er:. Jealousy has officially settled in. These are fantastic.
> 
> Mark


 

Geeze, thanks Mark!  :blushing:  Macro has always been one of my favorite aspects of photography.  Its really nice to have the capability to actually delve into it.  Cant wait to start stacking images (soooooon).

Im using the Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR (thats an awful lot of letters )

And I love the capabilities of the R1.  But I certainly would have spent another $100 for less plastic.  Or, at least, better plastic.  With all the awesome composites out there Im suprised they went with HDPE.  It seems delicate.  And Im guessing some of the "clickey" parts are going to wear over time.  Still, its a really powerful tool.  And Im definitely glad to have purchased it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Southern Carpenter Bee (Xylocopa micans).  Black, shiny and fast.   This was the best I could get.  Hes coming out of the bottom of a pine log.

1/200 @ f13 ISO 400 both SR-B200's


----------



## Stephen.C

All your shots are fantastic! Macro really blows my mind. Do you bait the bugs in or just find them?


----------



## SensePhoto

Amazing shots


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stephen.C said:


> All your shots are fantastic! Macro really blows my mind. Do you bait the bugs in or just find them?


 

Much thanks.  Havent had to bait.  I live in SW Florida which has a ton of bugs.  Especially in the summer.  Bait usually attracts one thing:  fire ants.  Its pretty cool how they can signal to all bit you at the same time.  And by cool I mean it sucks a lot.   :thumbdown:

Thats definitely one thing I love about macro.  If you have some flowering plants you dont need to leave your yard for subject material.


----------



## Stormchase

True florida rocks for bugs. All you can eat! well ... Im still learning about bugs here. Its really amazing how common they are. Standing under an oak tree can blow my mind!
Likeing that bee. Nice to get it in a different atmosphere other then a yellow flower. Nice capture.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Well, Nate was right.  I need more magnification.  This crab spider was so hard to capture.  His entire legspan is about 2mm max.  Thats an *ant* he is chowing on!

1/100 @ f18 ISO 400 both SR-B200's


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

1/100 @ f7.1 ISO 400 SB-600 for light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Found munching on my wifes cocoa plum hedge.  She doesnt like them as much as I do.

1/160 @ f11 ISO 400


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Woot! Got a little time out in the yard today. Summer has been really productive.

Broad nosed beetle (Ophryastes varius) almost has a skull on his shell!

1/160 @ f16 ISO 200 double SR-B200 fill





Leaf Footed Bug (Leptoglossus phyllopus) profile

1/160 @ f16 single SR-B200 fill


----------



## err_ok

I am loving this thread... stop making me want to buy more stuff! I am literally drooling over the thought of an upgrade for my current 60mm Micro Nikkor.

It's great how you can really see an improvement as the thread progresses.


----------



## DennyCrane

AI, there's some great shots here. This thread is full of win.


----------



## Markw

I wish I could find some blasted bugs around here!  This is the first year I cant seem to find hardly _any_ bugs! 

Great shots, as always.  Jealousy ensues...:meh:

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks for the encouragement!

Im really anxious to start shooting some non-living macros. Got lots of ideas brewing. Its just been so productive outside this summer. Really trying to grind away at my shooting discipline. Its amazing what constitutes a "stab" of the shutter when youre shooting this close. Oh, did I mention that I *hate* the freakin' wind?

I believe this is a primitive carrion beetle (species tbd) of some sort. Pic is kind of noisy as I shot it at sunset, natural light. I didnt have any strobes with me. I put him on a white plate to try and reflect as much light as possible back onto him.

1/160 @ f14 ISO 640 natural light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Tiny tree frog after the rain last night.  I thought this one worked well as a b&w.

1/100 @ f9 ISO 640


----------



## Markw

That looks fantastic.  Wonderful detail on the eye.  B&W and the vignette works wonderfully here.  Though, I cant help but picture the nature shows and seeing this in the night vision camera.  Makes me think it was taken in the dark.  Amazing as always. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## NateS

I really like that b&w of the frog AI...probably my favorite that I've seen of yours so far...very unique shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks guys. Yeah this was taken in almost total darkness due to the storm. The frog itself was very pale and colorless. The red ti plants she was on were too dominant in the color pic.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

One of the males.

1/125 @ f16 ISO 640


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hey, I think Im getting the hang of this!  Saw some wild flowers on the side of the road and pulled over.  This citrus weevil shot is almost SOCC.  


1/200 @ f13 ISO 400


----------



## DennyCrane

I've never thought to try a macro in B&W. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Markw

Youre starting to disgust me, really. :er::meh::mrgreen:These are fantastic. I _really_ like the second one of the frog. I think this demands a wall print. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

DennyCrane said:


> I've never thought to try a macro in B&W. I'll have to look into this.


 
The frog in that first b&w was really pale and colorless.  She just didnt pop against the deep red of the ti plants.  The conversion instantly made her stand out.  :thumbup:



Markw said:


> Youre starting to disgust me, really. :er::meh::mrgreen:These are fantastic. I _really_ like the second one of the frog. I think this demands a wall print. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


 
Thank you sir. :thumbsup: I *am* trying to put together about 10 b&w nature shots to put up in my home studio.  Ive got about 5 Im happy with right now.


----------



## Stephen.C

Man this is really encouraging me to get into Macro. The B&W is unlike anything ive seen, its mind blowing. 
I was wondering, do you hold your flash in your hand? or did you make one of the normal macro flash setups? 
I dont want to steal any secrets, Just want to know what I'm going to need when I try to make a macro set up =)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stephen.C said:


> Man this is really encouraging me to get into Macro. The B&W is unlike anything ive seen, its mind blowing.
> I was wondering, do you hold your flash in your hand? or did you make one of the normal macro flash setups?
> I dont want to steal any secrets, Just want to know what I'm going to need when I try to make a macro set up =)


 

Thank you sir. 

No secret, I typically use the Nikon 4804 R1 system. Its super flexible. Im in love with Nikons wireless stuff. Brilliant. I also have a SB-600 when I need more light than the SR-B200's can kick.


1/16 @ f13 ISO 400 / R1 for light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Mating broad nosed beetles (Ophryastes varius).

1/160 @ f14 ISO 400 R1 for light





Cicada closeup. I took some liberties with the colors on this one.  Im real happy with the light here.  I was shooting directly into the sun.


----------



## Bram

Do you only shoot bugs? My apologies if you have explained this in a previous post I was so into these photos I didn't read a word anybody wrote I just looked at the photos.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Bram said:


> Do you only shoot bugs? My apologies if you have explained this in a previous post I was so into these photos I didn't read a word anybody wrote I just looked at the photos.


 

No, I do other stuff too. Mostly wildlife though. This thread is just for my macro pictures. I havent really delved into inanimate subject/studio macro work yet. I figure Ill have plenty of time for that this winter.

Edit:  here ya go.  Pentium 4 processor.


----------



## Stormchase

Likeing the new shots AI. Weevils wobble but they dont fall down lol. Its been mateing season I guess. Where I am atleast.


----------



## Stormchase

Thought I posted this but I love that B&W!!


----------



## icassell

You should have put a NSFW on those broad nosed beetles, don't ya think?

Great stuff!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

icassell said:


> You should have put a NSFW on those broad nosed beetles, don't ya think?
> 
> Great stuff!


 
Hey these kids gotta learn somewhere.   Birds and the bees right?


----------



## Mustlovedragons

The robber fly is good. Right DOF to get it all in there yet keep the background at bay and sharply detailed, too. Another winner is the carpenter bee head shot. Creepy but cool!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks.  

Another b&w conversion.


----------



## Dao

^^   Great shot!

I like the lighting.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Dao said:


> ^^ Great shot!
> 
> I like the lighting.


 

Thanks.  I thought that one had a kind of musical/orchestral feel to it.

1/200 @ f13 ISO 400 R1 for light


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Its raining so I figured Id give strobing some water drops a go.


----------



## Stephen.C

Wow. Amazing colors. One of the best water droplets ive seen.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stephen.C said:


> Wow. Amazing colors. One of the best water droplets ive seen.


 
Thanks Stephen.  My setup was incredibly jury-rigged.  Just wanted to see if I could get a couple captures.  Ill be trying some more at a later date.  I definitely learned a couple of things on this go around.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Technically not macro but still at home here I think.

1/160 @ f14 ISO 200 SB-600/SR-B200 for light


----------



## Stephen.C

Is that a flower or a star fruit?! So awesome. Inspiration sir.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stephen.C said:


> Is that a flower or a star fruit?! So awesome. Inspiration sir.


 

That is indeed a slice of carambola (star-fruit).  :thumbup:   I have some other fruits/veggies I want to shoot as well.  Just need some time.


----------



## Stormchase

I'm interested to see more fruit. I have been wanting to start a veggy fruit shoot. Eventually dishes I cook too. Nice star fruit. Great shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Stormchase said:


> I'm interested to see more fruit. I have been wanting to start a veggy fruit shoot. Eventually dishes I cook too. Nice star fruit. Great shot.


 

Thanks. I kind of thought it looked like it was dancing. Dancing with the Star-furit?


----------



## Markw

Those are all very nice!  Id love some more info on your studio-type macro shoots. 

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Markw said:


> Those are all very nice! Id love some more info on your studio-type macro shoots.
> 
> Mark


 
Bam!

1/200 @ f14 ISO 200 SB-600 @ 1/16


----------



## Markw

Wooow.  Is that a sepia conversion of some sort of citrus?  I think that looks very amazong.  :thumbsup:

Id still love some info on your setup. :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Markw said:


> Wooow. Is that a sepia conversion of some sort of citrus? I think that looks very amazong. :thumbsup:
> 
> Id still love some info on your setup. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mark


 

On the money.  :thumbup:

Ill get a snapshot next time I set up.  Pretty much:

1: black background
2: SB-600 aimed to shoot through subject
3:  SR-B200 to light front of subject


----------



## Markw

What causes the reflection on the bottom?  Plexi-glass?

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Markw said:


> What causes the reflection on the bottom? Plexi-glass?
> 
> Mark


 
Anything black and shiny.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Well capturing soap film was a little more of a pain than I thought it would be.  But I refused to be defeated.  I was pretty happy with the color range and patterns on this one.


----------



## Markw

Winner!  I wish my soap looked like that..

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

This one was ok.  I think the detail is a little too small to be as interesting as the previous one though.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Flower Fly Wasp Mimic (_Pseudodoros clavatus)_


----------



## Stephen.C

On a scale of one to awesome, you are =)


----------



## DxAxN

Some really great shots....I really liked the tiny tree frog and the water droplet


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Here is a ground hornet with a meal of grasshopper. The hopper was much larger than the hornet. He was bouncing off all kinds of stuff trying to get it back to its lair.

1/200 @ f14 ISO 400 R1 for light





Honey bee.

1/160 @ f11 ISO 400 R1 for light


----------



## icassell

Again, some really nice images.  I find the ground hornet interesting -- he looks like he's covered with gold leaf.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

icassell said:


> Again, some really nice images. I find the ground hornet interesting -- he looks like he's covered with gold leaf.


 
Thanks Ian.  

Green June Beetle  (Cotinis nitida)
1/160 @ f14 ISO 400


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Big robber fly on my back porch.


----------



## Fatback

I envy you!


----------



## Leilameat

These definitely get better into the thread. How long+how much money did it take to get this good?


----------



## Mbnmac

I will add to the great photos comments.

But dude, you seriously live in a place with a crap ton of bugs!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Leilameat said:


> These definitely get better into the thread. How long+how much money did it take to get this good?


 
Ive been using the Nikkor 105mm and R1 light kit for about 2 months now.  It was about $1,500 for the both of them together.



Mbnmac said:


> I will add to the great photos comments.
> 
> But dude, you seriously live in a place with a crap ton of bugs!


 
Indeed, we in Florida have an abundance of insects.  

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## N E Williams

All of your photos are awesome especially the one of the the two flies :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Lunchy-munchy....


----------



## icassell

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Lunchy-munchy....



What a cool looking caterpillar!  Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

icassell said:


> What a cool looking caterpillar! Do you know what kind it is?


 
Have not identified this one yet.  Love his colors though!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Finally got out to shoot some critters again today.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Rambur's Forktail (Ischnura ramburii)


----------



## Markw

Wonderful as always.  I loove the last one there.  The background is just fantastic.  Next time I run across a check for $750, Im picking me up a R1C1 kit. 

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Markw said:


> Wonderful as always. I loove the last one there. The background is just fantastic. Next time I run across a check for $750, Im picking me up a R1C1 kit.
> 
> Mark


 

Thanks Mark.  I have to admit, Ive been using my strobes handheld a lot lately.  Its kind of tricky doing everything on the camera with one hand and positioning the flashes with the other.  But the results are better IMO.  I need a dual arm setup but they are so damn expensive.  

Ive got a couple images Im holding out on for this months Photo Challange too.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## icassell

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I need a dual arm setup but they are so damn expensive.



I saw a simple DIY dual arm setup.  Someone took a generic hotshoe adapter and attached a ~18-24" bar of aluminum crosswise on the top.  Then he put a hotshoe adapter on each end of the bar fixed with thumbscrews that could be loosened  so he could rotate the flashes inward a bit and put cheap flashes on these.  He slipped the center adapter into the hotshoe on his camera and Voila! One was triggered by the off-camera cord and the other was triggered by the first flash (although I would think there are trigger-cord splitters available).  I've thought about trying this approach.  I made a DIY ringlight with my Vivitar 283, but it's a bit unwieldy.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Yeah, weight is another concern.  The rig isnt super heavy.  But after a couple hours of holding it at the ready Im about done.

Another one from today.


----------



## Overread

Ohh very nice I do like that one! The (not so little!) guy starting out of the furry flowers.

As for the lighting I have to say I'm jealous of your lighting rig even as it is - the smaller macro flashes are far more suitable for macro work than rigs with speedlites - esp when you have two or more. I'm always somewhat jealous that with nikon you can just add more of the smaller flashes to the setup whilst canon limit you to just two (at an insane price I might add)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Overread said:


> Ohh very nice I do like that one! The (not so little!) guy starting out of the furry flowers.
> 
> As for the lighting I have to say I'm jealous of your lighting rig even as it is - the smaller macro flashes are far more suitable for macro work than rigs with speedlites - esp when you have two or more. I'm always somewhat jealous that with nikon you can just add more of the smaller flashes to the setup whilst canon limit you to just two (at an insane price I might add)


 
Much thanks.    There were quite a few spiders out enjoying the nice weather today.  Really tough to get anything steady that wasnt attached to the ground though.  :grrrr:

Yeah these camera companies really have us by the jewels with these prices.  I mean, the gear is unbelievable.  But unless I start making some $$ I can justify any more macro gear.


----------



## icassell

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh very nice I do like that one! The (not so little!) guy starting out of the furry flowers.
> 
> As for the lighting I have to say I'm jealous of your lighting rig even as it is - the smaller macro flashes are far more suitable for macro work than rigs with speedlites - esp when you have two or more. I'm always somewhat jealous that with nikon you can just add more of the smaller flashes to the setup whilst canon limit you to just two (at an insane price I might add)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks.    There were quite a few spiders out enjoying the nice weather today.  Really tough to get anything steady that wasnt attached to the ground though.  :grrrr:
> 
> Yeah these camera companies really have us by the jewels with these prices.  I mean, the gear is unbelievable.  But unless I start making some $$ I can justify any more macro gear.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's why I made a DIY ringlight.  I find I rarely use it and just go with my 430EX and diffuser most of the time.  I would dearly love the Canon twinlight, but don't see that happening anytime soon (especially since I'm squirreling pennies away for a 500 f/4 that I would like to own before I die).


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I should add that the last two pics are natural light, no strobes.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Redfish scales.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

1/250 @ f20 ISO 400  natural light


----------



## jackiejay

wow this last pic kinda creepy but cool looking that was a great shot


----------



## icassell

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> 1/250 @ f20 ISO 400  natural light



This is what nightmares are made of!  It reminds me of one of those old Japanese Sci-Fi flicks from when I was a kid.  Good job!


----------



## TheFantasticG

Wow AI. Some great shots you have in this thread!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Havent been shooting much macro lately.  I came across this TINY mantid.  The flower ball he is on is about the size of my pinky nail.  Mantid is about 2mm.  

1/200 @ f/16 ISO 400  R1 lights for fill.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Im guessing this is the opposite sex of the previous mantid.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Bios.

That spider is really nice! The only slight little niggle is that the top of the thorax is in shadow.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Bios. said:


> That spider is really nice! The only slight little niggle is that the top of the thorax is in shadow.


 
Agreed.  He has some really cool markings on there too.  

Unfortunately I only got the one shot though.  He bolted when the strobes fired.   Pic was taken in my driveway after dark.  I just happened to see him as I was pulling in from work.


----------



## timethief

I dont think i have seen better macro till now. 
Great stuff.


----------



## winx

Hello everybody,i'am new i just whant to sai hello to the forum
giochi gratis
jocuri barbie


----------



## NateS

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Havent been shooting much macro lately.  I came across this TINY mantid.  The flower ball he is on is about the size of my pinky nail.  Mantid is about 2mm.
> 
> 1/200 @ f/16 ISO 400  R1 lights for fill.



That's not a mantid.  It's an assassin bug...more specifically an Ambush bug....more specifically a Jagged Ambush Bug.  It is one of my favorite bugs.  Great shots.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NateS said:


> [
> That's not a mantid. It's an assassin bug...more specifically an Ambush bug....more specifically a Jagged Ambush Bug. It is one of my favorite bugs. Great shots.


 
Ya, I just recently got the info on Bugguide.  I guess I should have updated my pics too.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I guess its safe to post this one up here now.

Stinkbug (Pentatomidae) nymph
1/160 @ f14 ISO 200 R1 kit for light.


----------



## Markw

Your macros never seize to inspire.  Wonderful as always.

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Well, havent been shooting at all lately.  Found out Im having TWINS!

Snapped this at sunset in the front lawn.  Meh, iso 800 1/200 and some flash blur.  :meh:


----------



## Stephen.C

Long time no see! 
Congrats!


----------



## ben12345

AI
I just found this forum and you have some really great shots here.  I did have a couple of questions for you.
Where do you live in Florida?  I am in Winter Garden (outside Orlando).
When you use your R1 system do you generally use both speedlights and if so are they attached to your camera most of the time?  I know you have different lighting situations but generally speaking.

Also are most of your photos hand held or on a tripod?
I am considering a purchase of the Nikon 105.  I have been looking at the Sigma 105 due to its lower price but Nikon PQ is hard to beat as your photos demonstrate.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

ben12345 said:


> AI
> I just found this forum and you have some really great shots here. I did have a couple of questions for you.
> Where do you live in Florida? I am in Winter Garden (outside Orlando).
> When you use your R1 system do you generally use both speedlights and if so are they attached to your camera most of the time? I know you have different lighting situations but generally speaking.
> 
> Also are most of your photos hand held or on a tripod?
> I am considering a purchase of the Nikon 105. I have been looking at the Sigma 105 due to its lower price but Nikon PQ is hard to beat as your photos demonstrate.



Hi Ben, welcome to the forum.   And thank you   Im in SW Florida (Ft. Myers area.)   My lighting varies depending on what the ambient is doing.  Most of the stuff in here is handheld.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Metallic green bee (Agapostemon texanus)


----------



## DennyCrane

Most excellent.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

^^ thank you, sir.

In the driveway this evening.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## bishwo

Great macros !!

I do not have any macro lenses. I shoot macro with my normal kit lens. These are my macros without any macro lens.

#1
http://www.dimcanvas.info/wp-content/gallery/macro/img_3764.jpg

#2
http://www.dimcanvas.info/wp-content/gallery/macro/puppy.jpg


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## TheFantasticG

#128 is quite excellent sir.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Well, havent been shooting at all lately.  Found out Im having TWINS!



Congrats!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

TheFantasticG said:


> #128 is quite excellent sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, havent been shooting at all lately. Found out Im having TWINS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

 
Thank you sir.  Yesterdays ultrasound shows TWO BOYS!  Cha-ching!


The springtime winds have made shooting a nightmare around here lately.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Ok, Ive had about enough of this springtime wind.......


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Last one from today.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## PhotoTish

It is all your fault that I am now looking at macro lenses and that has led me to reading about ring flashes   Do you use a ring flash?  

These photos are great.  The robber fly was my favourite but then you posted a whole lot more!  I will definitely try macro now :thumbup:


----------



## Drake

Great thread with outstanding shots, makes me want to get out to the nearest meadow and just shoot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you both kindly.  

Tish:  I use the Nikon R1 system for much of my macro stuff.   Sometimes Ill break out the SB-600 if needed for a background or something.


----------



## DennyCrane

Arkanjel Imaging said:


>


 Just noticed this one... outstanding.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Denny.  My Fathers garden has been fairly productive lately.


----------



## arne saknussen

Amazing thread! Thanks for sharing these. When does your book come out? (meaning that you should get these published)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

lol, thanks Arne.  But no books until I start making a paycheck.


Natural light.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## TheFantasticG

Knowing how hard it is to get good jumper shots you did great with the above three.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks G.  Yeah, they are tiny little buggers.  1-2mm at max.  And they sure dont sit still for long.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Leafhopper (Cuerna)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

This guy was huge for a jumper.  1/2" across or so.  Super active though and I could hardly get a shot off.


Regal jumping spider (_Phidippus regius)_


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Jumping spiders are rapidly becoming my favorite subject.  

Long Jawed Jumping Spider (Hentzia grenada)


----------



## orionmystery

Some really nice shots there. Lighting is a little inconsistent, and i notice very small "apparent light size" in a lot of shots.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

orionmystery said:


> Some really nice shots there. Lighting is a little inconsistent, and i notice very small "apparent light size" in a lot of shots.


 
Mostly post processing   Thanks.  To be honest, I get bored with the typical, flat lit macro stuff after a while.  I like a little drama.


----------



## Markw

+1!

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Brown Widow (Latrodectus geometricus)


----------



## mjbine

Nice and crisp.  Great shot!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Posts 151 and 152 are my favorite spider macros EVER!Great work in this thread!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Posts 151 and 152 are my favorite spider macros EVER!Great work in this thread!



Thanks BJ, I appreciate that.


----------



## Markw

I love what you did with the jumping spider in post 159 by the way. I would love to see it done with the rest of the "perch" the spider is on.  It's quite inteqresting, the values on the perch.:thumbsup:Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Mark.  That was some kind of fruit I cant quite remember.  Jackfruit maybe?

These Salticids were not shy but they absolutely did not like my flashes.   Nearly every time I snapped an image they took a quick little stutter-step in response making it very tough to get a sharp image.  This 1mm specimen is apparently a spiderling as they are 5-6mm fully grown.

Twinflagged Jumping Spider (Anasaitis canosa)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Waste not...


----------



## mjbine

Very sweet!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Overread

Love your choice of editing with regard to the colours!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Overread said:


> Love your choice of editing with regard to the colours!



Thank you sir.  Am very pleased with the mood on that one.

Another one from today.  A bit more vivid here.


_Mecaphesa_  sp.


----------



## JohnS.

My goodness your work is absolutely stunning! I wish I lived somewhere with more exotic insects to shoot. I absolutely LOVE macro! I just can't afford a decent macro lens! 

Keep it up!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks!^^

Working at a house today that has litterally dozens of these jumpers on the pool porch.


----------



## mjbine

This is a nice one.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Ambush bugs are finally out!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Gray wall jumper (Menemerus bivittatus) male


----------



## Adamneedsadvice

All of your photos are absolutely amazing!  Such sharpness and DOF.  WOW.

You are shooting most of these freehand??!!??  Any image stacking??  How many shots per great image do you take??


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you kindly, Adam.  No stacking.  All of these are one-shot, handheld images.  I love the super-depth of stacking.  But I also love the mobility and freedom I get without a tripod.

I would do some at home but my wife doesnt like  me putting bugs in the fridge.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I posted this in the "just for fun" section.  But I thought it was still at home here.  

Whats that he's eating?


----------



## cdimitric

I'm loving the macros. But am genuinely freaked out at how many spiders I saw today.  The power of arachnophobia to cloud ones judgement of photography should not be underestimated.


----------



## seventytwoacres

cdimitric said:


> I'm loving the macros. But am genuinely freaked out at how many spiders I saw today.  The power of arachnophobia to cloud ones judgement of photography should not be underestimated.



Funny, because I hate spiders, but now that I look at them as an interesting subject to photograph, I sort of like them.  This goes for these ugly robber flies - I have a collection of them, the one below is by far the prettier of the collection, it was captured yesterday evening out on our land/walk.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Mama _Hogna_ with a butt-load of spiderlings.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Sea salt.


----------



## Markw

Woah now. There's something different indeed!  I like the idea of the Salt.  Where is it lit from?  Youve given me an idea.  I'll try to find some, then post the results!  Thanks for the inspiration!

Mark

Oh, and wonderful bug macros, but that goes without saying, again and again.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Mark.  Lighting was from both sides via SB-r200's.  Top or direct light will make everything too flat.  Sugar has some really intersting crystalline shapes too.


----------



## Hardrock

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Mama _Hogna_ with a butt-load of spiderlings.



I love macro but that just creeps me out! I might would have had to pass on that guy... Great shots!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank'y ^^


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_5284 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Actinometro

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Thank'y ^^



Nice shot. These fellow are difficult to catch. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Actinometro

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I posted this in the "just for fun" section.  But I thought it was still at home here.
> 
> Whats that he's eating?



Very well done. Beautiful model.
:thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you ^^ !




yellow-crown-of-thorns by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Markw

Beautifully done; elegant.  

BTW, I love that it takes my computer about 15 seconds to load this masterpeice of a thread :mrgreen:.  Shows how prolific you are with your work!  I havent been able to FIND a bug lately!  I'm lucky to find a bee!  It's a shame, really!

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Mark.   

 I was happy to see that crown of thorns image was "Explored" last night.  I dont even know what that is.....


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_6462 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_6625 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclipsephotographyllc/6394685399/



NIK-7111 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK-7152 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK-7885-2 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Markw

Woah now.  I've been out of the macro scene for some time now, but this thread seems to be never-ending.  These are fantastic, as always.  I think you've twisted my arm into a R1 kit for the upcoming season. :er:

Mark


----------



## jriepe

These are some very nice crisp detailed macro shots.  I saw a spider today shoveling snow but he was finished and gone before I could get set up.

Jerry


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Well its been months and months since I actually got to go out and shoot.  So rusty.  




NIK_8439 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_8417 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_8433 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

As yet unidentified fly.




NIK_8525 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Something a little different today.




Untitled color by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Sunrise-damselfly by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ulriksen

Great, sharp shots with vibrant and delicious colors! Good job!


----------



## sovietdoc

Very cool stuff.  Do you take most of these with a tri/monopod or all handheld?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you.  Most of it is handheld.  The straws I shot with a pod.


----------



## Buckster

They're all great, but I especially love that shot of the straws you recently posted.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you Buck!  Puting that one up in the twins playroom


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Volcanic bloom by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr






NIK_9107 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ztekneq

WOW WOW WOW. I'm new to macro, this is fantastic work good sir


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you.  




Lines by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hey.  Im still alive!




Perched-Beetle by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

very nice bug shot. 
DOF and focus  is perfect!


----------



## pisto1981

I love your whole collection


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you kindly!




NIK_9990 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_9976 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_0020 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## weags77

Really amazing stuff ! Thank you for sharing on here. Just brilliant !!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you, sir. I appreciate it! Fairly rusty these days. I haven't had much time to shoot in quite a while. My twin boys just turned 2 years old and they keep us BUSY.


----------



## wbarthur

great work!


----------



## SashaT

Nice stuff!!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

TY both ^^


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

sunning-dragon by Simon Rivers, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

yellow-crab-spider by Simon Rivers, on Flickr


----------



## k5MOW

Wow some great photos here. 

Roger


----------



## tirediron

Outstanding!


----------



## jcdeboever

Very nice. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Outstanding macro images.  I've been using a ring flash but I'm not overly happy with the results. Time to buy a R1C to go with my D7100 and Nikon 85MM Micro.

Dave


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thank you kindly.



PhotoriousMe said:


> Outstanding macro images.  I've been using a ring flash but I'm not overly happy with the results. Time to buy a R1C to go with my D7100 and Nikon 85MM Micro.
> 
> Dave



Ya, they are a bit too even in their light distribution for me.  I like a little more dramatic lighting.


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding macro images.  I've been using a ring flash but I'm not overly happy with the results. Time to buy a R1C to go with my D7100 and Nikon 85MM Micro.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, they are a bit too even in their light distribution for me.  I like a little more dramatic lighting.
Click to expand...


I've rented a house for two weeks in Cape Coral this coming January so hopefully I can find a good assortment of bugs to shoot.  

Dave


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

PhotoriousMe said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding macro images.  I've been using a ring flash but I'm not overly happy with the results. Time to buy a R1C to go with my D7100 and Nikon 85MM Micro.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, they are a bit too even in their light distribution for me.  I like a little more dramatic lighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've rented a house for two weeks in Cape Coral this coming January so hopefully I can find a good assortment of bugs to shoot.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...



Thats where I live.  It wont be like Spring/Summer bug season.  But there is always something to shoot here since it doesnt freeze very often.


----------



## PhotoriousMe

As long as there aren't too many bugs in the house I rented I'm good.  I"m from northern Ontario so it will be like summer for me.


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Al, I just ordered the R1 kit and I have a few questions to help me get started.  I'm not looking for big long answers, just some info to get me started on the right foot.
Do you use the supplied diffusers  when up really close, ie. 8 inches or so?
Do you often fire just one SB200 when shooting bugs?
Any other critical tips for using the R1 kit?

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

PhotoriousMe said:


> Al, I just ordered the R1 kit and I have a few questions to help me get started.  I'm not looking for big long answers, just some info to get me started on the right foot.
> Do you use the supplied diffusers  when up really close, ie. 8 inches or so?
> Do you often fire just one SB200 when shooting bugs?
> Any other critical tips for using the R1 kit?
> 
> Thank you,
> Dave




Honestly, it really depends on the direction and amount of ambient light.  I dont do anything formulaic.  I know that doesnt help much.  But Im pretty loose on my creative process.  Sometimes it needs fill.  Sometimes I want backlighting.  I guess Im moody.


----------



## Achaicus

I'd like that one you called volcanic bloom better without the pixelated variance in the color of the background.


----------

